# Interesting dump truck



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've only seen two dump like this, and it has been in the past year. They are basically six wheeler dumps (maybe a little longer) but they have a lift axle on them. It is a pusher axle. What kind of extra weight does that gain you on a six wheeler? I'm assuming the trucks are 33K trucks to begin with, but how much more does the lift axle provide? Seems like a fairly neat setup when needed.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

l this truck replaced my s1800 six wheeler:thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

before paint and my old s1800


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

reg to 53k legal , scaled at 20k empty yesterday, 300 with 8ll does the job but id like abit more when fully loaded , its a big step up from the s1800( aka ol faithful) which was 26k gvw, 6 ton legal ,most 33k gvw trucks get 9ton legal,, i didnt want a tri for towing and manuverability reasons so this does great


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice truck. that is pretty much exactly what I have seen. Are the front ends a bit heavier as well on a truck like that?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

truck is tagged at 33k without the pusher id have to look at the front axle but its not going to be different then any other 33k six wheeler


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice trucks ctkite. Very nice.


----------

